

Flashlight: Control your Mac with a keystroke - albertzeyer
http://flashlight.nateparrott.com/

======
escherize
I guess the incumbent here is Alfred. [1]

I'm a very happy paid-Alfred user. It is one of the original apps of this
kind. Some things I appreciate are that Alfred lets you quickly setup custom
searches, browse the file system, search youtube, open apps, etc.

With the paid version, I've hooked in a python script so that I can enter 'yt
{{youtube-link}}' and the script uses youtube-dl to download the link in the
background and open a VLC window to view the video immediately.

Thank you and Way to go, Alfred guys!

[1] [http://www.alfredapp.com/](http://www.alfredapp.com/)

------
hobarrera
Doesn't OS X ( _not_ Mac) already have something like this? Reachable via
Ctrl+Space? How is this any different?

~~~
tomwilson
This is an addon for that "something" (spotlight).

------
hobarrera
Doesn't OS X ( _not_ Mac) already have something like this?

------
marvel_boy
Just awesome !

